# The little things that help get you thru the day when you are alone



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

Today I went to the store even though I didn't want to or really need to. But I ran into a former co-worker. An older lady who I really liked working with.

I went up to her, her back was turned and I said "Is that you Rose?" She turned and saw me, her eyes opened wide and she gave me a hug. It's been over 3 1/2 years since I saw her. We talked for 15-20 minutes or so. It really helped me. She did ask how the wife was and I couldn't bring myself to tell her so I just said "She's fine".

She asked about my son because she remembers me talking about both son and wife. She said "he's your pride and joy ain't he?" and I said yes and she said "well he should be". I didn't tell her what was going on and how I could be losing him if wife gets her way.

Anyway, I am glad I saw her and if she only knew how much it helped me. 

Anyone else have any stories of little things like this that mean a lot to you and help you get thru the day?


----------



## Lostouthere (Aug 24, 2011)

I find myself listening to music alot. Besides that I call old friends and talk and go have lunch with a couple from time to time and of course when I have my son it helps out. Going and getting a tat the other day helped me out also dont know why.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Animals, kids, doimg for others, to do list accomplishments, sunsets, ocean, comedy club, shooting pool, anything physical fitness, amusement parks, good movie (at theater only), painting a room or a picture, bowling, book store browse, music, motorcycle, skiing, boat, auctions, selling crap I dont want any more.


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Animals, kids, doimg for others, to do list accomplishments, sunsets, ocean, comedy club, shooting pool, anything physical fitness, amusement parks, good movie (at theater only), painting a room or a picture, bowling, book store browse, music, motorcycle, skiing, boat, auctions, selling crap I dont want any more. :smthumbup:


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Computer time, drives on the Coast, time spent with family and friends, work, planning my next steps, movies, listening to music.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My stupid dogs. One just puked on the rug. He eats like a dog, wolfs his food down doesn't even chew it. So there's that chore.


----------

